# Congratulations :)



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/14)

Congratulations are in order for @Gizmo who became an uncle again at 3:40 this morning and to @HappyCamper on becoming a daddy for the second time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Wow - amazing - 
Congrats @Gizmo and @HappyCamper !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/6/14)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/6/14)

Awesomeness and congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/14)

I was wondering why you guys were so quiet....

* Congratulations!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/14)

Congrats guys! Happy times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (1/6/14)

Congrats @HappyCamper and @ Gizmo!! Blessings they are, true story!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Does that make @Stroodlepuff a new aunt? 

Congrats to the new addition 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/6/14)

Congratulations @HappyCamper. Not sure how happy your campings going to be each night for a while but enjoy the little blessings while they small, they really do grow up too fast.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (1/6/14)

Congrats guys! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

congrats @HappyCamper , @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/6/14)

Congrats Guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (1/6/14)

congrats

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

Congratilations @HappyCamper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/6/14)

Congratulations @HappyCamper on your new bundle of joy. 

and

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, spoil that little one rotten!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (1/6/14)

Wow, congratulations @HappyCamper and @Gizmo, you are truly Blessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (1/6/14)

Congratulations @Gizmo and @HappyCamper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/6/14)

Ayden Pleass  Newest member of the VK Family  (Hopefully not until he's 20 though  )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/6/14)

Aaaaawwwww... to sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/6/14)

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

Congrats @Gizmo and @HappyCamper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

congrats guys on the newest VapeKing family member

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/14)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HappyCamper (5/6/14)

Thank you all for the good wishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

congrats guys!


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ayden Pleass  Newest member of the VK Family  (Hopefully not until he's 20 though  )
> View attachment 5696



can be maybe also get a "nunu" like?


----------

